# Next commodity to focus on



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 May 2006)

We have seen many commodity orientated trends over the last few years, ie a period where a specific commodity becomes so attractive that you get a band wagon approach of companies participating in it, ie Uranium, but also Gold, Oil, Zinc etc etc

Well Iron Ore had a good run this time last year (MIS/POL) and I feel that given recent price increases (RIO/CVRD 19%) Iron Ore is set to take the stage again,

Supporting my views are the fact that out of the blue, CBH resources has announced divesifying into an Iron Ore Project, hmmm Zinc/Silver/Lead, soon to add Copper, Take Over to add gold and now wants to add Iron Ore?

Also Strike Resources, which was meant to be a Uranium Play has diversified into Iron Ore,

I think this is just the begining and before long we will see Iron Ore stocks rocket like we saw with Uranium,


JMS is so well poised to be re-rated, and its adding to its Iron Ore portfolio, given that drilling results of Mt Mason(Sino Steel JV) will be out soon (2 weeks) this is one Iron Ore stock to definately watch! 

There are others but be careful not to invest in any old stock, 
AQD seems good as it has RIO backing, MIS also good as it also has Sino Steel JV

But I can't go past JMS,


----------



## wayneL (24 May 2006)

Fuel ethanol could be a goer too


----------



## brerwallabi (24 May 2006)

Yes Young Trader some old dot com's have jumped on the resource bandwagon too.
Anyway I am sticking with zinc, gold and nickel.
The next commodities to focus on might be the ones that grow in the ground not ones that are dormant in the ground.


----------



## michael_selway (24 May 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Supporting my views are the fact that out of the blue, CBH resources has announced divesifying into an Iron Ore Project, hmmm Zinc/Silver/Lead, soon to add Copper, Take Over to add gold and now wants to add Iron Ore?




hm yeah i noticed, whats next for CBH? uranium?   

thx

MS


----------



## krisbarry (25 May 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Fuel ethanol could be a goer too




Yes, I agree with Wayne on this one.  Fuel prices are the number 1 concern on Australian's minds right now.

Any cheaper alternative will certainly be a hit


----------



## BSD (25 May 2006)

Whatever the next big thing is, you can guarantee than Sherlock Bay (SHN) will have a 'project' with big potential on the cards.

Having watched this dodgy company go from gold, to media (The Wiggles), back to nickel and now to iron ore - I am sure they have the nouse to run a bio-diesel next generation energy company. 

Dont expect cashflow though - just raisings!


----------



## Fab (25 May 2006)

WayneL,

If ethanol fuel is a goer then CSR is probably a good share to buy specially at the current price.


----------



## blobbob (25 May 2006)

What about tungsten?


----------



## michael_selway (25 May 2006)

blobbob said:
			
		

> What about tungsten?




which listed company sells tungsten? most leveraged to tungsten?

thx

MS


----------



## blobbob (25 May 2006)

No aussy tungsten miners yet, VML & QOL offer the best leverage both are in feasability mode.


----------

